# Two parts: Begging for food and/or excessive meowing



## Rex_cat_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

Ok, more issues with our new cat (Zack - 1 yo - male).... He is constantly begging for food. I feed him three times a day. Not very much at a time. 7 am, 3 pm, 10:30 pm. He wants to eat all day though and will over eat no matter what you give him.

So, he meows and meows and meows many times of the day. I ignore him as much as I can, but it has to stop... I work from home.

he also meows at night. It usually starts at about 5 am. (I swear that this is worse than kids!!!) I assume that he is hungry. He gets fed at 7 when my wife and I wake up.

I am trying to get him to stop meowing before I give him his food. Sometimes this takes 15 minutes... I think that it is working a little, but it is very time consuming and tests your patience very much. I will keep trying though.

Another two things that he has been doing is when I ignore him for a long time, he will try to topple/open the kitchen garbage can. So, as soon as I hear this, I run and squirt him with the water bottle. This stops it for a while... The other thing is tipping his water dish over. He only does this when I really ignore him. He knows he did something wrong. He is just trying for some attention.

Problem is... I need to work. It is very disruptive. I can close my office door, but who knows what is next on his mission.

AHHHHH.... HELPPPPPPP!!!! I am almost at wits end with this kitty.... 

Rex


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Some cats just don't seem to get that there is another meal coming and will eat like mad - everything and anything. Many adopted strays are like this....like mine. He will eat every bite of every meal I serve, and as soon as I'm in the kitchen again, he's right there with me nosing into the cupboards and underfoot. 

The squirt gun thing won't work - he's only learning that when you come running at him with that thing, that he should run away. He's learning to be afraid of you, when you are there with the squirt gun. It won't keep him away from the garbage can. Try getting a garbage can that has a solid and snug fitting cover and put it in a spot where it can't be tipped. 

There are water dishes that claim to be un-tip-able. They have wide bases and some are weighted making it really hard to tip over.

He sounds bored. Have you considered a second cat to keep him company? Perhaps you could cat proof an area in your home and shut him in there with water, a litterbox, and a comfy perch or window seat in an attempt to readjust his daily rhythms with you. In addition, you might consider taking 20 minutes before you get started working to do some intense play therapy with him - tucker that boy out!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

are you sure he's begging for food? or are you just trying to shut him up with food? c'mon now, be honest. 8) I'll bet he's begging for attention.

this is going to sound against your better judgment, but try keeping him in the office with you. talk to him. hold him in your lap, if you can while working. have some cat toys handy. I'll bet after a while he just finds a handy spot in there to go to sleep!  

Tim


----------



## Rex_cat_lover (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks all...

We do have a second cat (actually she is the first cat - Sasha 3 yo female). She sleeps all day long. Zack would be chasing her if she were not sleeping. He lets her sleep. 

There are two types of begging... when he is begging for attention, the meow is different and he will be at my side. Not a problem. He loves to sleep in my lap. I will let him sleep for a while, then I have to move to the other computer or go to the bathroom...

The other type when he is near his bowl, the cupboard where his food is, the kitchen... when he meows for this, it is like a cry. Begging cry. and he will do it for a while. I do not give in. I only feed him at the times I said. I am pretty strict on not having overweight kitties.

I can try the intense play before I start to work. I will see how that goes. 

I am thinking of getting something to keep them in our lower family room. That will work during the day if Zack can keep from killing Sasha.

Keep the suggestions coming please! Thanks a lot.

Rex


----------

